# Quality Non-Dive Rubber Straps



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

I have a small wrist and don't dive but quite like the softness and sporty looks of a rubber strap.

I'd like something 20mm in black, soft but not too gummy. Not overly chunky and not so long that it comes right round on itself because it's supposed to go round a wetsuit.

Basically a smart rubber strap.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Tropic too retro? https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/rolex-tropic-suitable-silicone-rubber


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

ziggy1024 said:


> Tropic too retro? https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/rolex-tropic-suitable-silicone-rubber


 Not at all, do you know if these are quite supple or the more rigid type?


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Watchgecko have a range that might fit the bill.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Seikotherapy said:


> Not at all, do you know if these are quite supple or the more rigid type?


 They aren't remotely rigid - soft as can be. Think I've got 3 at the mo... Goes without saying that they're great VFM and no, I'm not on commission!


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

ziggy1024 said:


> They aren't remotely rigid - soft as can be. Think I've got 3 at the mo... Goes without saying that they're great VFM and no, I'm not on commission!


 Just looking at their straps now, great prices!

They have a great selection of Casio type straps as well which might be good for what I'm after for another watch.


----------



## Decker (Aug 22, 2018)

Sorry bit late replying to this post but I can highly recommend the Hirsch pure natural rubber,not cheap but i`ve had mine for ages & it`s as good as the day I bought it,

very comfortable & they do it in different lengths/colours .They have them at watch obsession but i`ve seen them pop on ebay for a better price.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Bonzodog said:


> Watchgecko have a range that might fit the bill.


 They do and the Italian rubber is very supple and a zero dust magnet.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

the hirsch pure's a good bet, had one on my lld and the shape of the back of the strap, is designed to allow air to pass next to the skin so its more comfy in hot weather.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I must admit to having a bit of a "sea change" about rubber/silicon straps. I used to loathe them and felt that they so often "cheapened" the look and feel of a quality watch, but now I am a bit of a fan. I like the really good quality ones that are soft but not too spongy or gummy, and there seems to have been a great improvement in rubber straps recently. What I don't like are hard-edged plastic straps that still sometimes find there way on to half-way decent watches such as plastic Swatch examples.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

ziggy1024 said:


> They aren't remotely rigid - soft as can be. Think I've got 3 at the mo... Goes without saying that they're great VFM and no, I'm not on commission!


 So these arrived from Cousins - they are the gummy type and they are covered in crap after a day of wear so I'm returning them.

Looks like I might need to go a little more upmarket than <£3 hahaha

I'll take a look at these Hirsch options - their leather has always been great quality.


----------

